# صلاة الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) - تذكار حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ القديسين



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*…**يستجيبُ لك الرب فى يوم شدتك. ينصرك اسم إله يعقوب. يرسل لك عوناً من قدسه، ومن صهيون يعضدك. يذكر جميع ذبائحك، ويتسمن مُحْرَقَاتك. يعطيك الرب حسب قلبك، ويتمم كل مشورتك. نعترف لك يارب بخلاصك، وباسم إلهنا ننمو. يُكَمَّل الربُّ كل سُؤالك.*
*الإن علمتُ أن الرب قد خَلَّص مسيحَه، واستجاب له من سماء قدسه، بجبروت خلاص يمينه. هؤلاء بمركبات، وهؤلاء بخيل، ونحن باسم الرب إلهنا ننمو. هم عثروا وسقطوا، ونحن قمنا واستقمنا. يارب خَلَّصْ مَلِكَكَ واستجبْ لنا يومَ نَدعوك. هللويا.*
*…** الرب يَرْعانى فلا يُعْوزُنى شيء. فى مَرَاعٍ خُضرْ يُسكننى. على ماء الراحة يوردنى. يَردُّ نفسى. يَهْدينى إلى سُبُل البِرَّ من أجل اسمه. إن سلكت فى وسط ظَلال الموت، فلا أخاف شراً لأنك معى. عصاك وعُكازُك هما يعزياننى.*
*هيأتَ قُدامى مائدةً تجاه مُضَايِقىَّ. مسحتَ بالزيتِ رأسى، وكأسُك رَوَتْنى مثل الصرف، ورحمَتك تدركنى جميع أيام حياتى, ومسكنى فى بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام. هللويا.*
*…** أُعظَّمك يارب لأنك احتضنتنى ولم تُشْمِتْ بى أعدائى. أيها الرب إلهى صرختُ إليك فَشَفَيتَنى. ياربُّ أصْعَدْتَ من الجحيم نفسى. وخلّصْتَنى من الهابطين فى الجب. رَتَّلوا للرب يا جميع قديسيه، واعترفوا لذكر قدسه. لأن سخطاً فى غضبه وحياةً فى رِضَاه. فى العشاء يحل البكاء وفى الصباح السرور. أنا قُلْتُ فى نعيمى لا أتزعزع إلى الدهر. يارب بمسرتك أعطيتَ جَمالى قوة. صرفتَ وجهَك عنى فصِرْتُ قَلِقاً. إليك يارب أصرخ وإلى إلهى أتضرع. أية منفعةٍ فى دمى إذا هَبَطْتُ إلى الجحيم. هل يعترف لك التراب أو يُخبِر بحقَّك، سَمعَ الربُّ فَرَحَمَنَى. الرب صَار لى عَوْناً. حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحى إلى فرح لى. مَزَّقْتَ مِسْحى ومنْطَقْتَنى سروراً، لكى تُرتل لك نَفْسى ولا يحزن قلبى. أيها الرب إلهى إلى الأبد أعترف لك. هللويا.*
*…** أُباركُ الربَّ فى كل وقت، وفى كل حين تسبحته فى فمى. بالرب تفتخر نفسى لِيَسْمَعَ الوُدعاءُ ويفرحوا. عَظَّمُوا الرب مَعى. لِنَرْفَع اسمَه جميعاً. طلبتُ إلى الرب فاستجابَ لى، ومن جَميع مَخَاوفِى نَجَّانى. تقدموا إليه واسْتَنيُروا. ووجوهُكم لا تَخْزى. هذا المسكين صرخ فاستمعه الرب ومن جميع أحزانه خلَّصه. يعسكر ملاك الرب حول كل خائفيه وينجيهم. ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب. طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليه. اتّقوا الربَّ يا جميعَ قديسيه فان الذين يَتَّقُونَه لا يُعْوزُهم شيء. الأغنياء افتقروا وجاعوا أما الذين يبتغون الرب فلا يَعْدمُون خيراً. هَلُمَّ أيها البنون استمعوا لى فأُعلّمَكم مخافَة الربَّ. مَنْ هو الإنسان الذى يَهْوَى الحياة ويُحب أن يَرَى أياماً صالحة. صُنْ لسانك عن الشر، وشَفَتَيْكَ عن النُّطق بالغش. حدْ عن الشر واصنع الخير. اطلب السَّلامة واتبعها، فان عَيْنىَّ الربَّ على الصديقين. وأذنْيه مُصغيتان إلى طلبتهم. وَجْه الرب ضد صانعى الشر لِيَمْحُو من الأرضِ ذكْرَهم. الصَّدَّيقُون صرخوا والرب استجاب لهم، ومِنْ جميع شدائدهم نَجَّاهم. قريبٌ هو الرب من المُنْسَحِقِى القلب، ويُخَلَّص المتواضعين بالروح. كثيرة هى أحزَان الصديقين، ومن جميعها ينجيهم الرب. يحفظ الرب جميع عظامهم، وواحدة منها لا تنكسر. يموت الخطاة بشرهم. ومُبغضو الصديق يندمون. الرب يُنقِذ نُفُوسَ عبيده، ولا يَنْدَم جميع المتكلين عليه. هللويا.*
*…** احْكُم لِى ياربّ وانْتَقِمْ لِمَظْلَمتِى من أُمَّة غير بارة، ومن إنسان ظالم وغاش نجَّنى. لأنك أنت هو إلهى وقوتى. لماذا أَقْصَيْتَنى ولماذا أسْلك كئيباً من مُضايقة عَدُوَّى. أرْسل نُورَك وحقك. فانهما يَهدياننى ويُصْعدَاننى إلى جبلك المقدس، وإلى مسكنك، فأدخلُ إلى مذبح الله تِجَاه وَجْه الله الذى يُفرح شبابى. اعترفُ لك بالقيثارة يا الله إلهى. لماذا أنت حزينهٌ يا نَفْسى، ولماذا تُزْعِجينَنى. تَوَكلى على الله فانى أعترفُ له. خلاصُ وجهى هو إلهى. هللويا.*​


----------

